# February Photo of the Month 2022



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is Dancer and her "oops" baby.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Moon!


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

Stitch! Under 14.2, technically a pony.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This is Bella, our 3 year old part Newfoundland pony (12.1hh) meeting Rusty for the first time. She was purchased as a companion pony for Rusty so he's not alone when Harley goes off-property for shows, and I'm pretty sure Rusty thinks of her as his pony, lol. She was a scruffy-looking thing then, but looks much better now!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I love Pony's!!!!!!! 
This is Stanley (mini) meeting Perks for the first time ( my sorrel gelding) after I got Stanley home. I have another mini (Murel) hes a little red roam and a bit taller then Stanley. I didnt think you could post two pictures so I just posted







this one. ")


----------



## AnotherEquestrian (Dec 20, 2021)

A wonderful photo of a dear Haffie friend of mine, Nick, taken by my sister.


----------



## Lala Biondich (11 mo ago)




----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

These photos are so adorable it’s ridiculous ❤


----------



## Lala Biondich (11 mo ago)

I know right!! They’re all adorable!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I hope that more pictures of ponys/minis will be posted, I love seeing the cuteness in those little boogers, there's nothing cuter then a pony/mini.


----------



## Berralracer72 (Oct 25, 2021)

My taco man he's a quarder pony and stands at 12.37


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

My sister and I prepping Nugget for a 4-H show. Nugget was the old man of our little herd. We got him as a green broke 2 year old when I was 6.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Pictures of Sis's daughter and granddaughters enjoying their ponies


----------



## myrtleholtz (11 mo ago)

victor-gullin.jpg


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment period for February Photo of the Month 2022 is over. No new entries, please. The poll has been set up. Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Our February of the Month 2022 winner (5 votes) is... 📸 📷

*[email protected] *









@Acadianartist , please stay tuned. You'll receive a Private Message regarding your prizes, within few next days.


----------

